# Longest Golden Retriever in the WORLD!



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

LOVE IT.  both ends are too cute!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

haha awesome =)


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

haha that's hilarious!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

That is so funny! I'm glad that Gary knows enough to sit on the edge of furniture, so that the dogs can fully relax


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL love it!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

lol! good thing you have a nice big couch to fit that one of a kind golden!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That's too cute!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Love it! (them?)


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

hahaha that is so funny!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

hehehe ;-)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That's too funny!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a full on LOL.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that is a great shot. Just more dog to love on.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Cute shot Jen...must be tough keeping him off the kitchen counters and for that matter the roof...

Pete


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i am glad "it" fits on your couch.And what amazing ,come in two deferent colors.LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

That is a great and very clever picture!!!

As someone else said, tell Gary that the dogs have him well trained as to how much room, HE CAN HAVE on the couch.

Tell Gary he looks very good in the picture, as well. My Ken gets furious if I post a pic of him-better not to tell him when I do!!!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

That's awesome! It would be fun to do the caption contest for this picture


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

how beautiful.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SO looong it crosses the pond! British Creme front and American Red rear!
LOL! Great photo!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL, cute pic!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hehe, thanks everyone! I'm glad you all liked it! 

I told Gary how well the dogs have him trained, LOL. 

Haha, British in the front, American in the back! Now that's ONE LONG GOLDEN!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL!! that's is one really Loooonnnngggg Golden!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Would Gary still be that focused on the TV if he knew you were taking the picture?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Cute shot Jen...must be tough keeping him off the kitchen counters and for that matter the roof...
> 
> Pete


LOLOLOL! That is a great pic.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, he's always stealing the neighbor's barbecued meals. Over the fence, of course. 

If I was like, "HEY GARY, I'M TAKING A PICTURE" he would have moved or gotten up. LOL. I have to treat him like the dogs... move very quietly and slowly... so they don't move or get up.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup Aire would hide if I took pictures of him...then he would grumble...then he would flip me off *le sigh*.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

LOL that is a funny picture!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is really funny


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow that's an awesome dog - long and multicolored! Who's your breeder? I want one just like that LOL.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Omgosh! I was coming into this post thinking I was going to get a link to a news article about a "fairly" long golden retriever, then I saw THIS!!!

I'm all alone here and just burst out laughing! This is so funny! Thanks for the giggle


----------

